# Wolves @ Cavs | Game #59 | 2/29/2008



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 59*_

 *VS* 

*Minnesota Timberwolves* *(12-44) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (32-26)*

_*Friday, February 29, 2008*_
*Time:* 4:30pm PT, 7:30pm ET
*TV:* FSN Ohio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio










*HEAD COACHES*
​


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good opponent to play as we find our chemistry - the Wolves have been playing well lately though, so I honestly wouldn't be that surprised to be in a tight game.

The main things I want to see is Delonte start to take control of the PG spot. Lebron needs to help here by not dominating the ball in the half-court. 

Lebron IMO can free himself up for easier looks by getting in the post or working off the ball to get easy scores from Delonte's penetration. He doesn't have to run pick and rolls or drive from the perimeter all the time.

Also hopefully the coaching staff is working with Wally to get him looks in spots that are more comfortable for him. We need him to find his rhythm in the offense.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

West looks like a good player out there

wally is out btw with a birth in the family


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z missing some easy shots for him


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ugly postop redeemed by some good play by West


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Missing a lot of FT's already


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

sloppy play early.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

West looks solid out there early


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

you can tell he's getting more and more comfortable out there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice set play between West and Ben!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Really pleased with Delonte's play so far - he was a great pickup


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

nice play by Lebron but missing two easy lay ins...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice job there Delonte! His shot looks much better so far today!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

delonte playing well. He has to continue to get Lebron's full confidence.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Devin Brown has that awesome little floater going for him.

Big block by Big Ben!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

There you go Big Ben


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

great help D by Ben


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I love the AV/Joe Smith frontcourt


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We're shooting poorly again early, but I like the way we're playing overall.

We need to start getting into a more useful offense, though. We don't have a lot going on as far as the system goes right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That is a SWEEEET pass. Man


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

AV and Ben just don't get foul calls underneath


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ehhh Lebron walking off the floor. 

Hopefully he is not hurt, we don't need him dragging an ankle injury into the playoffs


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Team seems to be playing well particularly West but we're tied.

Lebron doesn't seem right to me even before he left


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damon is playing like a man possessed recently.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Delonte/DJ grouping should be interesting

We could see the small guard lineup when Boobie comes back out there next to Delonte


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Delonte blocks shots really well for a guard.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Delonte West is pretty good defensively

And Andy is still kind of sucking...it will take him awhile to get going again


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

wow, sloppy, sloppy, sloppy play by our cavs.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We still need another scorer: the rest of this team if they're not wide open get one on one oppurtunities. We don't have a guy to take advantage of it


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If you look at Lebron closely he can't really plant hard like normal...hopefully that ankle injury doesn't linger by him playing on it.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

ahaha fred with the mohawk!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Damon Jones!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> We still need another scorer: the rest of this team if they're not wide open get one on one oppurtunities. We don't have a guy to take advantage of it


We need like a Corey Maggette type. That's the missing piece


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

joe smith playing pretty good hussle D so far...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice job by Z getting good position in the block


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow - nice play by Damon and amazing finish by LBJ


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> We still need another scorer: the rest of this team if they're not wide open get one on one oppurtunities. We don't have a guy to take advantage of it


I still think Wally can be that guy if he can find his shot here. He's got a lot of offensive tools in his arsenal.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

damn, what a slam


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Brandname said:


> I still think Wally can be that guy if he can find his shot here. He's got a lot of offensive tools in his arsenal.


so do I. I kind of view(ed?) Pavs as a younger Wally. A great shooter who can occasionally take it inside, but with better defense. Unfortunately, Sasha never found his stroke this year.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good defensive intensity on that possession


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Man, has lebron made some strides defensively or what?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What a terrible call.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow the refs have been really bad this season.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This unit is making good rotations defensively 

Positive sign


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Pretty good D tonight indeed


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Can you imagine if we had drafted Jefferson? That was the year we picked Luke Jackson :dead:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

hendrix2430 said:


> Man, has lebron made some strides defensively or what?


Strides is an understatement. More like a transformation.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Can you imagine if we had drafted Jefferson? That was the year we picked Luke Jackson :dead:


Jesus


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron's been getting ripped alot lately, he needs to clean that up


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ugh. Another terrible end to the quarter.

We used to end quarters so well, what the hell happened?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Ugh. Another terrible end to the quarter.
> 
> We used to end quarters so well, what the hell happened?


Yeah we still don't look that good. This is a team I think the "old" Cavs squad puts away by halftime. 

And Lebron is off - can't quite put my finger on it but he just looks out of it. Nitpicking yeah, but it's noticeable.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Jefferson's starting to piss me off...:rofl2: What a great young player.

The guy's a magnet for loose balls.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was a bad finish to the half. What's up with Lebron losing the ball so much off the dribble: haven't seen that happen too often before


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I still think Wally can be that guy if he can find his shot here. He's got a lot of offensive tools in his arsenal.


I'm not a big Wally fan for some reason. He seems to rush everything. While that maybe him just getting used to the Cavs I just don't see him breaking people off the dribble or the like.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good help defense by Wallace on that last drive 

Spacing is still jacked up on offense. I think it's due to Ben Wallace...he needs to keep moving off the ball


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> I'm not a big Wally fan for some reason. He seems to rush everything. While that maybe him just getting used to the Cavs I just don't see him breaking people off the dribble or the like.


I haven't liked his game since he's been here either. I have seen things I do like though, such as his willingness to go into the post. 

I just hope he gets his shot back.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice entry pass by Delonte!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good help defense again by Big Ben


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What a block by Ben Wallace!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Devin Brown playing well today


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Minnesota is a team with 2 road wins all season...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm not sure I'm a fan of the Cavs sending their bigs all the way out to halfcourt to trap

Teams are exploiting that 

Nice play by Delonte again


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

How the **** did the ref in back make that call? It was clearly off Minnesota!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Delonte nice job looking up the floor with the pass

He is doing great everywhere except knocking down the 3pt shot. Hopefully he gets that back


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron starting to look like more like himself.

I like this lineup idea let;s see how it works


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes! Delonte for 3.

Nice to see Lebron look for him


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I like that lineup that finished the third: good mix of both offense/defense


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good 3rd qtr - was good to see the Cavs step up their intensity defensively


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I wonder if we could get away with a West/Boobie backcourt?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> I wonder if we could get away with a West/Boobie backcourt?


Depends on the matchup. Against a team like Boston we'd get murdered. 

Could prob get away with it against Det


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Depends on the matchup. Against a team like Boston we'd get murdered.
> 
> Could prob get away with it against Det


Did we even try West on Allen? Don't remember, Allen is not a guy whose going to beat you on the post.

West is reportedly 6'4"


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Excellent fast break

Devin Brown another solid performance


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Really like this lineup: aggresive in pushin the ball (with Jones or West)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Minnesota not going away - impressed by their effort


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah come on guys finish this off


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron turned on the "playoff mode" switch on that possession


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL @ Lebron outrunning the entire Timberwolves team on that fastbreak

Ridiculous


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Damn the boards are killing us


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmm I might have stuck with Joe Smith/AV to finish this game off.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

One of those games where Lebron's jumper just doesn't look right


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice pass and finish by B. Wallace


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Hmm I might have stuck with Joe Smith/AV to finish this game off.


I think AV must be gettting tired: he was out there for a long stretch


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I like this West kid


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Now thats more like it!!

WHAT a move by Delonte!! 

We look much better when we get out and push the tempo. Halfcourt game still needs lots of work though..


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Delonte!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

wow!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Delonte is good at pushing the tempo.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wallace playing active defense. He seems to pick it up when he gets a few buckets in the offense


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I've never seen an out of bounds call like that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Some positive signs tonight

- Delonte played another strong game and looks to be getting comfortable
- Ben Wallace played well 
- Team D looks better

Half-court O is still a work in progress


----------

